# Back Training ? The Basics



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Back Muscle Anatomy There are three primary muscles groups in the back – the trapezius muscles in the upper back, the latissimus dorsi muscles in the mid-back, and the erector spinae muscles in the lower back. There are several other smaller muscles in the back, all of which will be developed by performing exercises that [...]

*Read More...*


----------

